# No longer missing in action!!!!!!!!!



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi to all

Finally crawled out from under my rock- sorry I just disappeared without a trace for a few months there but have had a hideous time recently   . Won't bore you all with the details.

Just wanted to say I missed all you guys..tried to catch up on whats been happening but gave that up as a bad job...will be here for days before I am fully up to date

Would love if you all could give me a quick summary catch up. Can't believe how many people are on the list now and so many new mums. I remember when I was one of only a dozen or so.....now everyone has nipped past me in fact .....I am no longer on it   

Can I get back on,.....pweeeze 
......pretty pweeze   

I am delighted to announce that I finally have a panel date set for August 2006 (yep only a year later than the original one for those of you that remember)

Not up to posting much more today but get used to seeing me around again

Hugs to you all

Morgana xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Morgana - welcome back!!!

dont know you but look fowd to being of some support to you over the next few months.

im Alex and basically had my prep course at end of Nov, started HS March, last visit end of April and panel date set for last week in June.  We are hoping for 2 siblings aged 0-5 fingers crossed!!

have you done HS??


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Alex

nice to meet you, yes we are all finished HS. SW is just tidying up a few loose ends before panel. We were actually ready for panel last Aug/ Sept but circumstances put things on hold for a while so she just did a couple of quick visits recently to bring us back up to speed.

Basically due to other commitments our SW is unable to be available to get us to panel any earlier than August but I don't mind waiting. After all what's a few more months when we have waited this long. I think we must hold the record for the longest time taken from prep course to panel...ho hum

Morgana x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Morgana

I haven't chatted to you before either but just wanted to welcome back to the fold 
We are hopefully going to panel in July, we are also hoping for a sibling group as young as we can have. We are still on our hs and hopefully only have 3-4 visits left.
Well done on your panel date, I hope to chat with you soon when you feel up to it.

LOL Keli


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Morgana,

lovely to have you back again. we were approved last june and are going to matching panel soon for a little boy who's 2. we've called him boo on this site.

hope things start getting better for you really soon!
XXRuthie.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Morgana

So nice to see you "chatting" again.

Hope you feel up to chatting more soon & keeping us informed of how things are going.

Welcome back! 
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Morgana,
Good to meet you, I am Jill and passed panel yesterday (3rd April). We want as young as possible 2 eventually and have been steered to one first then possibly a second. We did prep course Jan 05 and panel April 06 how time flies eh!
Looking forward to getting to know another bubbie on here love Jill x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Morgana,

Nice to see you back posting again.  Great news on your panel date  

I'm currently doing HS ... 

Laine


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Morgana

Nice to see you back.  Finally a panel date, not too long to wait, you can just squeeze in a few romantic assignations in the meantime while you still can.   

To update you on us, Junior has been with us for over 13 months now if you can believe it and we've just sent off the application form to try and get him a baby brother or sister.  Please feel free to call us mad because we are!!

Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Buddy,

Good to see you back. Our little man has been home now for 10 months now! and keeping us on our toes and like Cindy would like to go for a baby sister, will get intouch with our SW before the end of thie year.

great to hear you have a panel date to took forward to.

Look forward to chatting soon

Poohbears Mummyx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

welcome back morgana!

we were approved end of november, papers sent out december for a little girl (strawberry) we are due to go to matching panel in may.


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for the welcomes back. Great to hear how you are all doing. Managed to do a little more catching up so feel a bit less like I am out of the loop now.

Certainly won't be calling those of you who are going back for a second child nutters because me and DH are going for a double whammy in one go...now that's crazy...lol. Having said that our SW has made us aware of a little boy she knows about. We only know the basics but are not going to get too worked up about it because panel is still far enough away for things to change....so will just see how it all plays out.

Morgana x


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Hi Morgana, welcome back . Like you i haven't posted for some time ,once we got approved it all goes quiet ,but i keep up to date with whats going on . 

Good luck
Shellyxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Morgana welcome back 

Missed you on the complimentary board-especially Magic Spell one last year! Just reading through my old posts and thought where are you? looked in search and good to see you back here 

Very best of luck 

Larkles
xx


----------

